# What can get this off the wheels?



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all,

All 4 of my alloys have never been washed from the back side of them and they've had dirt/brake dust caked on for about 3 years since I've had the car from new.

I've had to start using the new spare so decided to try out as the liquids I had on the now old spare.

1. Rinsed
2. Iron X, dwelled, agitated, dwelled and then rinsed - only got a little off
3. Bilberry, dwelled, agitated, dwelled and then rinsed - only got a little off
4. Very Cherry, dwelled, agitated, dwelled and then rinsed - only got a little off
5. Wolf's decon, dwelled, agitated, dwelled and then rinsed - only got a little off
6. Bilberry blue gel, dwelled, agitated, dwelled and then rinsed - only got a little off

As I went down the list, less and less came off leaving the wheels as per attached. All of the rims have the same issue.

Help!

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Shot Blast. :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

If you have tried all that, I would say that needs a refurb.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

what about trying the new Car Pro Clay and use Iron X as lube or dare i say it try wonder wheels neat but don;t put it on the fronts


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

someones had the brakepads down to the metal at some stage i think . does it feel like sandpaper?


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

I could understand it if it was just fronts or just backs but all 4 have this issue and I've defo not let the brakes run down to bare metal (I've owned the car from new)

As for feeling it, it's quite smooth and not sandpaper like at all


How does wonder wheels compare to the rest? I should note all the above were applied neat and not diluted.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wonder Wheels is acidic and more aggressive as a result. As long as you're careful with it and don't leave it to dwell for too long you should be fine


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Acidic wheel cleaner and one of those wee sponges with the rough side and the spongey one, have a go with the acid and the rough side ... Not too hard though or you'll go through the paint, should mention this is a nono for wheels with a finished back


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

I assume there is only one type?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_195615_langId_-1_categoryId_255235

I guess if I use the applicator then I should not get it into the front side


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

The car in question is an Audi A6 and it's the 19" le mans/s-line wheels 
Not sure how these are painted?


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

MattDuffy88 said:


> Wonder Wheels is acidic and more aggressive as a result. As long as you're careful with it and don't leave it to dwell for too long you should be fine


^This. I did my Z3 alloys just after I got it, they were really bad on the backs. I had some old WW in the garage and had already tried Bilberry and Wolf's brake duster (similar product to IronX) which hadn't really touched it. I was careful not to leave the WW on too long and to make sure it didn't go on the front face (which was pretty clean by then). Came up quite well, apart from some scratches to the paint that were hidden by the dirt:

This (left half of the wheel already covered with WW):









To this:


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

... wow! ok I'll order it now!


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

as said before if you've used all the products listed then personally i would gor for something more aggressive like wonder wheels or something simular ..agitate it and rinse off, if this doesnt work then its refurb time


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I would first use Bromoco Alloy Wheel restore as its friendlier than WW for the same results.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

If your going to go down the WW route be careful as there are threads on this site where it has destroyed wheels.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks all

I've ordered Bromoco and the Wonder Wheels so let's see how it goes

As for damage, that's what the spare wheel is for :- ) Although fullsized alloy, it has some pothole damage where a chunk of metal came out when a draincover was missing and the car went in

So it's a perfect wheel to try it on

I'll be using paintbrush to apply in any case so the front should not see any damage


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Don't be too worried about damage, unless the wheel has lots of missing/flaked laquer, then it's probably due a refurb anyway. However, don't brush on WW and walk away for hours. I just put it on for 5 maybe 10 minutes and all the while kept aggitating it (I just sat their saying 'I hate wonderwheels' and it got quite aggitated ). 

Be aware that some alkaline wheel cleaners can be just as strong, so it's not just whether it's acid based. Once you've got the wheels clean, a polish and seal should mean that you won't need to break out anything stronger than Bliberry in future or hopefully just shampoo if you keep on top of them.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've ordered both of the above ones, the restore wheel cleaner has already been dispatched so should be here tomorrow all being well

I assume all of the products mentioned are harmful to pets?
My dog has a tendency to lick anything and everything


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, keep the dog well away :lol:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

People on here make me laugh when it comes to Wonder Wheels, they talk as though your wheels will go up in a puff of smoke the second it's applied but the same people are happy to splash products such as Tardis all over thier paint not realising it can be just as corrosive. 
Use the WW as directed and it will be fine, it's a very good product in situations like this.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> People on here make me laugh when it comes to Wonder Wheels, they talk as though your wheels will go up in a puff of smoke the second it's applied but the same people are happy to splash products such as Tardis all over thier paint not realising it can be just as corrosive.
> Use the WW as directed and it will be fine, it's a very good product in situations like this.


:doublesho :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

-PJB- said:


> :doublesho :lol: :thumb:


I just spat coffee all over my screen :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I had it worse than that on my Th-lines and tried everything I could think of!
Only thing that shifted it for me was wet sanding :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keep us informed of how it goes and if you get it sorted because I have a similar problem with my dads wheels on his Beemer and be interesting to see if wonder wheels shifts it. Cheers


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Will do!
Just waiting for this rain to stop ! I don't mind it when I'm working on the spare but by the time I get the spare back out of the car and into the house, I'm going to be drenched

Got both items next day which was very impressive especially given one of the products was from Halfords. Did not pay the extra next day either

Only problem was both were sent 1st class and halfords WW packaging was completely crushed but I guess the packaging did it's job :- )


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Wonder Wheels*

Costco do a good deal with Wonder Wheels...............:wave:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Asda have wonder wheels in, with the free detailing brush 2 quid!!!! Bargain.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

well, any joy with the wheels?


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

believe it or not - I'm still waiting for sunshine!
I have both the products mentioned waiting for application now :- )

I would say most likely I'll get a chance tomorrow after work as I can probably do it in the carpark once I'm done gym and the other cars around me have left.

Got a portable pressure washer and it's under a roof of sorts to make it easier if it does rain

will update tomorrow evening


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

ok so finally I managed to have a go with both products
Sorry to say but neither worked 

I tried WW first, let it dwell for a bit and then wash off- no change
I then jumped onto the Restore jobby - its instructions state I have to leave it to dwell for about 10-15 minutes depending on how bad the wheel is - I left it for the full 15, washed off, nothing
So I went over it again, same technique but only this time, re-aggitated it and then left it for 10 mins.
washed off - no change at all.

Both were applied with the brushes they came with from the pots they came with.
I re-aggitated using a paint brush too 

Looks like all 5 will need refurb in terms of stripping and re-spraying.

Just need to find someone in London or around who won't kill me with the price but also can do them within a day or give me a loan car.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok so slight update - I had another go after the above message
Same process but with just the Restore - still no change. I then had a brainwave. The wheel initially was coated and while I did use Bilberry and ironX, I forgot the fact it was those two that got the wheel to where it is now.

So I got the IronX back out, sprayed, agitated and then I got the kitchen dish brush out. After scrubbing it, I turned the brush round so that the smooth but harder plastic bit acted like a scraper. Straight away, bits of the black soiling started to break up.

I think I will be able to get through it but it will probably take a complete day per wheel. Here is a smallish patch I worked on for about 30minutes (see attachment)


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just to outline the above pic, please check the image on this post

Blue = How it was - WW/Restore did not touch it

Yellow = IronX with brush (harder surface on the back of the brush) shows breaking up

Purple = Clean

Green = Between the process of the yellow breaking up and the purple clean

That section took about 30 minutes


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Your wheel faces may have been refurbed in the past.

They've probably not masked of or even cleaned the rest of the wheels, and have got over spray all over the insides.

I see this quite a bit with all these 2 bit smart repair/ wheel refurb companies popping up.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

The wheels have indeed been refurbed by Audi
They have a on-site mobile refurb van but to be honest, it's just patch repairs around the edging and i've seen him do it

At most, it's usually a 2-3 inch scrape he uses some sort of paper to smooth out and repaint but no way enough for it to get to the back 
Bear in mind it's the entire wheel inside that has the brake dust caked rather than splatters of paint etc

Or have I completely misunderstood your reply? I'm going to try and give it another shot with ironx tomorrow but I'm running out and it's potentially raining all day


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

No updates as of yet - Have bought Tardis and will be giving that a go on the spare wheel
Also got a quote from Lepsons for a complete 4 wheel refurb/respray etc. It came to just over £600 including 3 day car hire which is just way too much given
1. I think I have a slow puncture on the back which will easily be £400 to replace the both rears

2. There are a few people selling sets of the same alloys on fleabay for around the £500 mark which look mint bar a few markings in the front that I could get sorted for <£50

3. for £200 more, I could just get the A5 rotor wheels that I like so much!

So I think it might be back onto the brush, sweat, and whatever liquids I can find


----------

